# Overfeeding my betta



## Stormy27 (Sep 3, 2011)

Hello,
I just bought a betta fish a week ago and I did some research on how to take care of it (properly). I must admit its a lot more stuff then I thought. I used to have one at my child care centre and the care was very simple because we just went with what was told from the pet store. 
Anyways now that I have my own I want to properly care for it. I've read about the feeding and the info varies. The info from the pet store, aquirium store, internet and my own observations are getting me confused.
So I decided on only feeding him 3 pellets in the morning and thats it. But I think he's hungry. Everytime i feed him, he eats it right away. He's quick and then he'll linger at the top. I gave him an extra one and he still went for it. 
The next time I gave him 3 then later on in the day i gave him one more. Still he ate it really quick. So I was reading the back of the container and it says to feed him 2-3 times a day. 
Now I'm so confused what do I do??? How many times do you feed your betta? I want to feed him in the morning and at night


----------



## dragonflie (Aug 5, 2011)

People here (and everywhere else it seems) have differing opinions on how much and often to feed them. But rest assured on one thing; he will ALWAYS act hungry, even when he shouldn't eat anymore.  Bettas like many other fish are little pigs and will eat themselves sick.

The norm seems to be twice a day, but this is going to vary based on the food you are giving and the size of the pellet. I only feed mine 2x a day (3 in morning, 2 at night) with the smaller pellets. The average sized pellets I feed once a day (3 at a time) in the morning. I find it better to feed lightly and err on the side of caution; as some bettas are prone to constipating with even an average meal. 

He would appreciate a blood worm snack once or twice a week that replaces his meal of pellets. I use frozen for mine; only 2 or 3 smaller worms for that particular feeding. 

Congrats on your new addition. Get used to seeing the "begging wiggle." He will likely do it ever time he sees you, whether it's time for him to eat or not.


----------



## missm83 (Aug 23, 2011)

i didnt know either, everywhere you read its always something different. what type of food do you have? .. i have the pellets and i feed my guy 3 pellets 2x-day. im sure he can eat more but i dont want to over feed him.


----------



## CrowntailTwitchy57 (Jun 25, 2011)

a little advice, DON'T follow those idiotic directions on the food bottle telling you to feed them until they stop eating, because they CAN and WILL go through the entire bottle like a pig.


----------



## dragonflie (Aug 5, 2011)

missm83 said:


> i didnt know either, everywhere you read its always something different. what type of food do you have? .. i have the pellets and i feed my guy 3 pellets 2x-day. im sure he can eat more but i dont want to over feed him.


Indeed, it is like that for many other subtopics of fishkeeping too, unfortunately.

I find the best way to figure an appropriate meal is to keep close eye on your fish's belly. It should be rounded, but not too much; as any time they are too full they might constipate, and obviously this is something you want to avoid. 

So, I look at my betta bellies every day, and decide, "not too fat, not too skinny!"  I did have one betta once who I had to feed VERY lightly, as he bloated easily. It was quite some time before I got into an appropriate schedule with him that worked for his digestive system.


----------



## caitic10 (Apr 30, 2011)

You have to be careful when feeding bettas. Their stomachs are the size of their eye. Not only that, but the pellets expand when wet.

I feed my bettas 2 pellets in the morning, and then at night alternate between feeding Frozen Bloodworms and Frozen Brineshrimp.

Bettas will always act hungry. They never know when they will get fed next, so will gobble up any food that enters their tanks. They will eat and eat, and continue to eat even when their stomach is huge.

Variety is key to a healthy betta diet. You may want to buy a greater variety of foods for your betta. Frozen Bloodworms are always a favorite.


----------



## Stormy27 (Sep 3, 2011)

*good ideas*



missm83 said:


> i didnt know either, everywhere you read its always something different. what type of food do you have? .. i have the pellets and i feed my guy 3 pellets 2x-day. im sure he can eat more but i dont want to over feed him.


 
Yes it gets confusing. I feed him hikari betta bio-gold. It's suppose to be good but its baby pellets. I have flakes but he only ate that once and I gave him one small flake with 2 pellets. When I give just flakes he won;t eat it.

Thanks for the response. I think I'll feed him in the morning and night now. I'll try the 3 in the morning and 2 at night routine


----------



## Stormy27 (Sep 3, 2011)

dragonflie said:


> Indeed, it is like that for many other subtopics of fishkeeping too, unfortunately.
> 
> I find the best way to figure an appropriate meal is to keep close eye on your fish's belly. It should be rounded, but not too much; as any time they are too full they might constipate, and obviously this is something you want to avoid.
> 
> So, I look at my betta bellies every day, and decide, "not too fat, not too skinny!"  I did have one betta once who I had to feed VERY lightly, as he bloated easily. It was quite some time before I got into an appropriate schedule with him that worked for his digestive system.


 
yes i did this but wasnt sure what i was really doing ;-) Now i know


----------



## Leeniex (Aug 14, 2011)

I have to crush my Omni Gold pellets, do they still count as 1 or should I only be feeding one pellet crushed? (Not feeling particularly bright this morning)


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

If the pellets are big, then one might just be enough for him


----------

